# The dangers of pressure cooking wood



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Just read up online on pressure cooking wood to make it waterlogged faster and also make it release tannins at a fast rate. Just wondering on the dangers of doing so. I read about the fact that aluminium pressure cookers are a no no because it can cause metal poisoning. I have a steel pressure cooker that should work. Is there anything else I need to watch out for?
I just wanna make a fairly small piece of bogwood, basically a twig that arches slightly, that I would put in my 10 gallon going from the bottom straight up to the filter outlet, so I can attach some java to it and allow my bamboo shrimp to filter-feed better.
Any wood I should watch out for besides one that's not dead?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Woods to stay away from are any oaks and cedars. (although I have a good sized piece oak in a 2-1/2  )
For the aluminum cookers i'm not sure... I used to have a tank setup with 8 large pieces of driftwood that I boiled in an aluminum pan, never had any problems with the wood in that tank.
There are many pieces (usually) at your lfs you can get wood at, always funner to collect your own. My lfs has some awesome pieces, for a pretty buck.


----------

